# Suche aktuelles HowTo für ldap als Thunderbird Adressbuch

## 73kw

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand ein aktuelles Howto wie man openldap auf gentoo als thunderbird adressbuch server zum Laufen bekommt?

Brauche den wirklich nur dafür und nicht zum anmelden etc...

Bei den Üblichen Verdächtigen die über google zu finden sind, steht beispielsweise überall drin

dass man in der slapd.conf ein Modul back_hdb.so laden lassen soll. Dies ist, wie ich inzwischen ergooglet

habe, aber schon integriert und wird deshalb nicht gefunden, weil nicht vorhanden.

Ausserdem startet der Server nicht, wenn ich wie beschrieben, die Opts in der /etc/conf.d/slapd einkommentiere etc etc 

Ein howto/tutorial für dei aktuellen Ebuilds wäre super  :Smile:  am besten, wie gesagt, auf Thunderbird abgestimmt bzgl der zu verwendenden Schemata etc...

Am allercoolsten wäre ja noch ne Mysql-Anbindung, aber wäre ja schon froh wenns erstmal laufen würde  :Wink: 

Hat jemand sowas zur Hand, oder kann mir das sogar in ein paar Schritten zusammen fassen?

Beste Grüße

Kalle

----------

## Necoro

Nur ne kurze Bemerkung (weil ich letztens auch davor stand mir sowas zu bauen): LDAP-Adressbuch ist für TB nur "read-only". Das hab ich da erst spät erfahren und meine Bemühungen umgehend eingestellt  :Smile: 

----------

## 73kw

 :Smile: 

Ja das hab ich zwischen den Zeilen auch schon so entnommen... dann wird das vom Iphone aus auch niht anders sein oder?

Aber nun gut, man kannn ja trotzdem auf dem Server eintragen, daher auch am liebsten mysql, dann mach ich das über ne 

eigene Oberfläche. Mir gehts vor allem darum das ich geräteübergreifend die gleichen Daten am Start habe (PCs, Iphone, FritzBox...)

Glaube da gibts auch inzwischen nen Thunderbird Addon, welches Ldap schreiben kann, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher...

Für den Kalender hab ich mir überigens Davical installiert, das ist das einzige was mit Iphone und Lightning echt super funktioniert, falls jemand da ne Lösung sucht...

So genug OT  :Wink:  Nen Funktionierender Ldap-Server ist das Thema...

Ach übrigens, wenn ich das per dyndns mache, muss ich das in den configs dc=xxx,dc=dyndns,dc=org eintragen, wo in den configs dc=example,dc=com steht?

Kalle

----------

## Necoro

 *73kw wrote:*   

> Für den Kalender hab ich mir überigens Davical installiert, das ist das einzige was mit Iphone und Lightning echt super funktioniert, falls jemand da ne Lösung sucht...

 

Ich kann an dieser Stelle Radicale empfehlen (Ebuild im Sunrise) - weiß aber nicht, wie gut / ob es mit dem IPhone funktioniert, da nie getestet  :Smile: 

So - sorry für den Einwurf - zurück zum Thema

----------

